# Moli Energy Lays Off Workers, Idles Lithium Battery Production



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Looking at the company's website, I don't see much indication that this company ever had anything to do with electric vehicles or any vehicles for that matter.

http://www.molicel.com/ca/index.htm

Looks like any attempt to buy direct from this factory would probably go unanswered anyway. Some things I'll never understand.

I do like the sound of lithium battery oversupply though.


----------

